# Places for Beginner Diver Shore Dives?



## Banana Republic Diver (Nov 8, 2008)

Besides Ft Pickens, any other places nearby that I could take some new divers that wouldn't be too hard a dive?

Paul


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

the jetty at Destin is pretty good.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Pcola Beach reef has been great lately.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

whiskey wreck in orange beach.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Everytime you hear somebody ask about shore dives tell them to call the Santa Rosa Island Authority and anyEscambia County official you canfind(county commissioners and Turpin) and tell them you want them to approve as much safe shore access we can get. And tell them you don't want excuses,ie.money,environment,safety,etc.,just approval.

Chris


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ilike to dive navarre pier.Here are some picturesI took last weekend over there. The quality is kind of low so thatI could post them on the web but you get the idea.I also saw afew sea turtles too.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2017658&id=1287108643&l=01c40c1fde


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Funny you mention the Navarre pier.Some of the floks from our class (this past weekend)wanted to come out and dive it. Would it be fairly easy for us newb's? We dove the P'cola pier rubble both days for our checkout dives. By the way, anyone else is welcome to join us.


----------



## Banana Republic Diver (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

ya its pretty much the same as pcola pier maybe a little easier. about the same distance as far as walking and swimming goes.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Navarre Beach Pier is excellent. And while you're out there - if you find my Penn 260 Slammer on a trout rod about 100' directly west of the barge that's anchored out past the pier I've got a reward and some fresh king dip for you. Seriously - if anyone is out there and finds it please give me a call (850-677-1875)


----------

